

Is it possible to hide certain parts of a website from desktop users? - yanix

I have a iPhone website and I want to hide some parts of my site from desktop users.<p>Is there any way to do this?
======
cdvonstinkpot
You may have some luck asking on: <http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/>

------
mbrubeck
Try the device-width media query.

<https://developer.mozilla.org/En/CSS/Media_queries>

<http://mediaqueri.es/>

